# Barpics - Hintergründe für Newsboxen, etc.



## Igäl (30. August 2007)

Hi Leute

Ich gestalte gerade meine Homepage neu und da ich eher der Programmierer bin und Designtechnisch relativ talentfrei in der Weltgeschichte herumlaufe, wollte ich nachfragen, ob einer von euch eine Seite hat, auf welcher ich einige simple Grafiken bekomme wie beispielsweise einen Hintergrund für einen News-Titel, der aufgrund der Farbabstufung eine Illusion von Abgerundet erzeugt. Oder sowas wie hier im Forum die Titelleisten mit den abgerundeten Ecken.

Konkret möchte ich meine langweiligen viereckigen News-Boxen etwas verschönern, indem ich die Ecken abrunde und/oder eben einen Farbverlauf einführe, etc.

Gibts sowas in der Art irgendwo? Wenn nein, muss ich mir halt was einfallen lassen. Werd ich wohl GIMP bemühen und hoffen, dass ich mich dabei nicht verletze 

Herzliche Grüsse
De Igäl


----------



## rflx (31. August 2007)

hi Igäl,

Wie hoch ist deine Newsbox und was für Farben verwendest du auf deiner Homepage?

Gruss

rflx


----------

